# Flemish Babies Need Homes **RESOLVED**



## Wabbitdad12

:helloThis litter as most everyone knows was a total surprise. I am looking for homes for four of the babies. I want to make sure they go to homes that are owned by bun crazy individuals who love bunnies and will keep them indoors. They will make a great pet.

The babies will not be ready to leave momma for a few more weeks; sometime in late November.

I live in northern Indiana near South Bend. If you are interested please send me me a private message.

The Mother (Sweetie) is a black Flemish Giant doe and the father was there. The breeder wasn't sure which buck wooed her. Two are spoken for, so I have 4 left to find forever loving homes. Sweetie did win Best of Variety last month in a Flemish Giant specialty show. She has a really gentle personality and loves to sit next to you and soak all the attention you can give, hence the name Sweetie. We have been handling the babies to get them familiar with human contact, well its also hard not to hold them.

If I can't find anyone to take them, I will contact the House Rabbit Society who I know will find them a loving home and I won't have to wonder/worry what happened to them.

Thank You


----------



## JadeIcing

I wish.


----------



## maherwoman

How long from now will they need to go to their new home?


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'll be 44 tomorrow. I was telling my mom about those adorable little suprises when they showed up..... and then I told her that they were actually in Indiana...... 

She said "STEP AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER!!!!"


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*maherwoman wrote: *


> How long from now will they need to go to their new home?



They will be ready to leave momma in about 5-6 weeks. I'd keep them all but I have a son who refuses to give his bedroom for the sake of the bunnies!:roflmao: Kids now days!:headsmack


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'll be 44 tomorrow. I was telling my mom about those adorable little suprises when they showed up..... and then I told her that they were actually in Indiana......
> 
> She said "STEP AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER!!!!"


:birthday :woohoo I hope you have a great day tomorrow! Looks like your mom is trying to save you from yourself. *But, whats one more bunny!*:biggrin2: Having turned 45 this year I have determined I haven't reached my mid-life crisis yet.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL! Yeah, one more GIANT bunny that would weigh more than all three of the others put together LOL! 

Thanks for the birthday wishes.... it's kinda hard to celebrate now - I don't want to get older !!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wonder if Snuggy would like a tall, dark, handsome husbun....


----------



## stargazerLily

Ugh, I wish my parents hadn't said no more animals. I would take one in a heartbeat.


----------



## XxMontanaxX

:lalalala:

Why did I read this?

Hmm...

Are you charging for them or are you just finding them homes?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am just trying to find them homes, I would like to have them go to people who love rabbits and will keep them indoors.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Running off to Mapquest Southbend....


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Eh, I couldn't keep one indoors.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> Eh, I couldn't keep one indoors.



I've got 3 indoors.


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Haha, but you are the boss of your home! You don't have parents who disapprove of house rabbits.


----------



## BlueGiants

I sympathize Montana...I grew up in a house where animals were not allowed... at all... for any reason... Rough on a kid that loves animals.... 

SO now I'm making up for it!!!!!!!! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL! My parents liked animals and we always had a cat or 3 and a dog or 3!



ALSO - I am a couple of hours south of Mr. CuteBabyFlemish, if anyone needs anything..... I'm willing to do what I can.... oh... keep a baby for a night or something..... :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

If I could take a doe - I would do so in a heartbeat. (Tiny is neuteredand I would NOT be breeding). However- I can't. Tiny & Miss Bea are the house bunnies and I can't add more free-roaming bunnies.

However, I want to encourage anyone who is considering this - to know that having a flemish around is a WONDERFUL experience. Tiny needs more litterbox training right now (he's gotten too big for his litterbox and he's very interested in marking territory lately for many reasons)...but it is so much fun to have a rabbit come up and nudge you behind the legs and try to get your attention. Tiny is like a big cat or a small dog - only he eats rabbit food...and hay....and craisins.....and bananas....and any cords he can come across.

I love the flemish personality though. Tiny is very laid back (unless he smells a banana) and while he does not like to have me give him a shot or medicine and he will bite my clothes - he doesn't nip me (much) and he is pretty darn patient. He is currently my "office bunny" and he has learned that when I come in to work - I shut the door. So if I come in and set down and haven't shut the door - he can lay in front of it and block me from shutting it - and then I'll have to bribe him to make him move. Or if I have the door mostly shut and he lays in front of it so I can't open it - I have to bribe him.

Meaning? He's smart...he's picked up on that in less than a week. 

So if you're reading this and thinking about it and going, "Well...I just don't know if I want a flemish.." - trust me....Flemish are wonderful if you like a laid back bunny to bug you (uh..own you...uh..entertain you).

Oh - and Tiny has not threatened me or bribed me to get me to write this. I write it of my own free will. :biggrin2:



Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

I agree completly. If you have not noticed I want another flemish. There was something so unique about Sam that I loved. 

I never would have chosen a big rabbit but after having her it feels wrong not to have a big bun. 

People honestly this is a awesome breed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> Haha, but you are the boss of your home! You don't have parents who disapprove of house rabbits.


Thats right I am the boss - whenever my wife isn't around:biggrin2:. I just had to convince my wife! Once I got two indoors, there was no stopping me! Ha Ha Ha (evil laughter).


----------



## Wabbitdad12

If anyone is within 2 hours of SouthBend, IN I would be willing to meet you half way if you would like one of the babies. The bunnies are free, like I've said I am just wanting to find them good homes where they will be kept inside.


----------



## willowway

Greetings- There would be enough room in my house for one of your flemish giants and I am living in the South Bend area.

Do you have any male babies? Currently have a young male dutch rabbit who I would like to have a companion for:headflick:.

Would you think that a dutch and a flemish giant would get along fairly well? Maybe I will also get more soon, so that they could be pairs. I will give them plenty of indoor room and play area. Also I wonder if your rabbit is a pure bred and who is the father?
:rabbithop:anotherbun


----------



## Leaf

*willowway wrote: *


> Also I wonder if your rabbit is a pure bred and who is the father?


http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28591&forum_id=6


----------



## paisley

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Good afternoon everyone, well its afternoon to me. So far of the 6 flemish babies, I have found homes for 2. I really don't have the room for the rest unless one of my sons moves out of the house!

I am thinking of turning any I can't find homes for over to the Indiana House Rabbit Society. Does anyone have any other suggestion? I would love to keep them all, but like I said the Inn is full.


----------



## jordiwes

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I am thinking of turning any I can't find homes for over to the Indiana House Rabbit Society. Does anyone have any other suggestion? I would love to keep them all, but like I said the Inn is full.


Can you contact the breeder that you got the pregnant doe from? I would hope she could take responsibility for the babies.


----------



## BlueGiants

*jordiwes wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of turning any I can't find homes for over to the Indiana House Rabbit Society. Does anyone have any other suggestion? I would love to keep them all, but like I said the Inn is full.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you contact the breeder that you got the pregnant doe from? I would hope she could take responsibility for the babies.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, it doesn't work that way... You buy a doe, you get "everything" along with her. The breeder won't "take responsiblity", (even if she was irresponsible with the breeding).. But if you are so inclined, you may want to contact the breeder and ask her if she is interested in what the breeding produced and ask her if she'd like any back.

I know for a fact that the Giants are hard to place through shelters and rescues. Not many people want a BIG rabbit, not many people have the room for a BIG rabbit... but not many people know what they are missing!


----------



## maherwoman

How many do you have left?

You have a PM...


----------



## Leaf

I guess I never thought about how hard it could be to find homes for big rabbits. I've always liked the big guys and especially black rabbits. When I was a kid I was convinced the Easter Bunny was a huge black rabbit.

I figured they'd be snatched up in no time at all. I really hope they all get claimed soon!


----------



## seniorcats

I heard from other Buckeye HRS members that Indiana HRS has been overwhelmed caring for and trying to place 100 rabbits. Apparently they are helping an animal rescue in Louisville, Kentucky with rabbits seized in a neglect/overcrowding case. You may want to check their web site. They do have a list of all Indiana sheltersthat take rabbits. http://www.indianahrs.org/links-shelters.aspx


----------



## TinysMom

He has more than one PM......and I'm gonna be fixing one of Art's favorite meals pretty soon depending upon the pm...

...maybe...

...depending on some things...

Peg*

maherwoman wrote: *


> How many do you have left?
> 
> You have a PM...


----------



## binkies

I have always wanted a flemish giant.


----------



## JadeIcing

:shock:Ok some people are svaring me.


----------



## undergunfire

I think we all have Flemish Fever.


:laughsmiley:


----------



## BlueGiants

Ummm... and what's wrong with that? (I've had it for the last 15 years! LOL!) It's not fatal.... and I'm only aware of one divorce because of it!


----------



## undergunfire

Nothing wrong with a little Flemish Fever . I think we each need a dose of one of these Flemish babies to cuddle in order to cure it!


:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

Well....here is the way I look at my shots of getting one of these babies...its sorta like algebra or something where everything has to line up just right.

a. IF....there is a doe in the litter that isn't taken

and

b. IF .... Art will say yes (that's where his favorite meal comes in)

and

c. IF....we can afford it when we go to ship Amy's animals in December and...

d. IF Wabbitdad is willing to ship the rabbits if I pay for it..

....

THEN...maybe...

I will get a girl for Tiny. I still am not totally decided yet if it will work. It appears as though he and Miss Bea are on the outs again and she has been asking to go back in the rabbitry. 

He likes to lay down beside Madilyn in her cage - but now Mallory has started getting jealous and attacking Tiny through the cage and Madilyn in the cage if she lays down beside him...so I've had to block his access to Madilyn.

This means Tiny currently has no girl to groom him, etc. and he loves having a girl to snuggle with.

I have thought about giving Tiny a lionhead doe as his friend - but here is my problem.

Having Tiny is like having a hound dog around. Unless he smells a carrot or banana or fruit loops...he's pretty sedate...almost like a doorstop. Yeah- he can go almost anywhere in the house he wants - but he spends 90% of his time in about a 5' square area of the house (per his choice).

A lionhead doe? Ha ha ha. Let's see - there's the living room - ooh - let's hide behind the tv in the fireplace...and then there's the pantry...let's play in there...and oh..there is space under mom's desk...and ooh - look - a garage - filled with INTACT bucks in cages...let's go rub ourselves up against the cages...and ooh - a bathroom and ...

You get the idea. Lionheads just have too much darned energy and curiosity (which is probably why I love them so much).

So I'm thinking if Tiny had a flemish partner....maybe he would be happy....I just need to think about it a LOT.

Peg


----------



## BlueGiants

*TinysMom wrote: *


> So I'm thinking if Tiny had a flemish partner....maybe he would be happy....I just need to think about it a LOT.
> 
> Peg



Sounds like you thought it out pretty well to me! Tiny deserves a girl, his own size, with similar habits.... YUP! Sounds like you need another Flemish to me! LOL! And a girl out of Sweetie will probably be just like her Momma!

a + b + c = a Flemmie girl for Tiny! That equation works...


----------



## TinysMom

Right now my biggest problem is....what is best for Tiny? Its really tough.

He was attached to Miss Bea - till he discovered Madilyn living in the office and now he adores her. For a couple of weeks they've been laying side by side on one side of her cage - with Mallory laying on the other side of Madilyn. Everyone seemed ok with that...

...until a few days ago. Then Mallory and Tiny were having words through the cage bars (ok - so it wasn't words but urine). Both wanted to be dominant and have Madilyn...and Mallory started picking on Madilyn if she went near Tiny.

So now I've blocked Tiny's access to Madilyn and he's alone again. He's sulking and really moody. 

But a lionhead doe is just too active for him...and Miss Bea is really upset with him now and doesn't seem to want to be with him.

So I'm not sure what I'll do...

I have to keep telling myself..."Think about what is best for Tiny"

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

*Ya know I do! But mine will possibly be in May.:biggrin2:*

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Ummm... and what's wrong with that? (I've had it for the last 15 years! LOL!) It's not fatal.... and I'm only aware of one divorce because of it!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *....mine will possibly be in May.:biggrin2:*
> 
> *BlueGiants wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> .... and I'm only aware of one divorce because of it!
Click to expand...


Your Flemish or your divorce?

:biggrin2:

Just kidding


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*TinysMom wrote: *


> This means Tiny currently has no girl to groom him, etc. and he loves having a girl to snuggle with.




I'll snuggle with Tiny :biggrin2:



I so wish I could steal one of those babies away! I seem to have come down with flemie fever too!


----------



## TinysMom

*tundrakatiebean wrote*


> I'll snuggle with Tiny :biggrin2:



Well come on down...the price is right. His current charge for some snuggles is a handful of fruit loops or some craisins or better yet - a banana. He is willing to settle for cilantro if all else fails.

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I have enough banana chips to drown someone Wash takes them as currencey. Wash might try to take a chunk outta tiny like he did with my boyfriend though


----------



## JadeIcing

*My flemish. As long as things fall into place.*

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *....mine will possibly be in May.:biggrin2:*
> 
> *BlueGiants wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> .... and I'm only aware of one divorce because of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Flemish or your divorce?
> 
> :biggrin2:
> 
> Just kidding
Click to expand...


----------



## maherwoman

Any ideas yet on sexes or personalities?

I's feelin' eager!!


----------



## okiron

So want <3 but couldn't afford the plane ticket hehe. I'll own a flemish eventually.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here are some new pictures of the babies taken this weekend.

















This is not one of the babies, but this is how rough the bunnies have it in my house. Mr. Muffin and my wife are zonked!


----------



## Leaf

I think you should move to Missouri. The house right across from me is for sale!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:woohooWell, the first baby went to its new home Saturday. RO member Paisley and her familytook him home. He is now with a bun loving family. Paisley's little boy is a cutie too.


----------



## Leaf

What wonderful news! Hopefully we'll be able to continue to watch the baby grow up. 

Good Job, both of you!


----------



## paisley

The little guy (still unnamed) is settling in nicely. He and our existing rabbit, Ripley, are having contests of, "I'm happier than you are", "I am more relaxed then you", and "I don't care about you...see me not looking at you?" It may take a little while, but I think they will get along. Ripley has been missing having a friend, but she was a little displeased when we first brought him into her room. Since then, she has settled down and is activly ignoring the "intruder."

He, on the other hand, seemed to be happy as can be from the get go. We left him alone to get use to his surroundings once everyone was all settled in. An hour or so later, we heard a terrible noise from upstairs. We ran up, fearing the worst. When we looked in, he was racing around his pen doing a zillion binkies. We let him out to explore the room yesterday (without the other bunny) and he had a great time racing around and sliding on the wood floors. I think he will be very happy here. 


There is a lot of marking/pellet dropping going on (mostly by Ripley), but once they figure who is the boss, that should stop. Right now, it is very Daffy Duck, "Mine! Mine! And you can't have it!!" 

I took some pictures but don't have them on my computer yet.


----------



## maherwoman

WONDERFUL, Paisley!! Glad to hear he's so happy! 

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Grats on the new family member!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Some good news about the last two babies. A local rabbit rescue would like to feature them at an adoption event this coming weekend. One of the families that fosters for them would also like to foster one of them also. 

I am hoping that these two boys would find homes this coming weekend. I finally named the last two; Peanut for the runt and Houdini for the other one because he manages to escape out of the enclosure attached to Sweeties cage.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:great::woohoo:thumbup:bunny18*Yippee!*

I just found out the last twoof Sweeties babies, Houdini and Peanut were adopted by the family that was going to foster them for the rabbit rescue! I took them to the adoption event they were having this weekend yesterday and dropped them off. I called to see if I needed to pick up both or oneand thats when I was told the wonderful news.

I am so glad they all went to homes that will love them!


----------



## bluedimplett

Fantastic!!! Good to hear!:woohoo


----------



## Maukin

Aw gee, I'm wanting a girl for my two Flemmish boys, but I'm a bit far from Indiana...


----------



## SilverRabbit

If you have anymore Flemish Giants by next Spring in 2012, I would be more than happy to take one!


----------

